# 65 rear window inner trim



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can anyone supply a picture of the bottom piece of the inner rear window trim (65) . The top and sides went in fine but for the life of me cant figure out the rear piece, the 2 end caps fit the sides and the contour of the rear metal but the rear bottom trim piece just looks wrong- funny how all this "GM repo" parts all need attention and modification


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just looked at mine which was installed by the guy who put the headliner in and it only has three sides installed. The top edge and the two sides, am I missing that bottom section too??


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

The rear window lace (trim) only has seven pieces: four corners, top and two sides. That's what I installed on my 65 HT and looks good. Package tray covers covers the bottom. For pic look at Ames cat. page 35 PT# A340


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmm....I'm missing all the corner pieces then.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ahhhhh thats why the box says seven pieces- and that other piece looks just like an upper WINDSHIELD trim piece- glad I just bought 1 what a d1psh1t- thanks for the clarification now I will sand and spray the bottom metal black- since my custom carbon fiber package tray tucks under that metal pece


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

The bottom is part of the rear panel, my corner never did fit right for me either.


----------

